# making wine with orange juice



## Kivanc (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a recipe. It does not mention fermentation steps at all. Just says: "Put the juice in a jar with 2 pounds of sugar, the yeast nutrient, and 4 pints of boiled water. If you want sweeter one, add a further 1 pound of sugar when the fermentation has settled down." I can't figure out if there is any fermentation steps in this recipe. I need some explanation about making wine with pressed orange juice. 

Thanks...


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 11, 2009)

Huh, be interested to see what some of the others have to say.


----------



## Luc (Jan 11, 2009)

I would also add some yeast.
That might help.

Luc


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 11, 2009)

Go to Jack Kellers web site for the recipes.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2009)

I would do the same with this as any other wine making recipe. And yes, the yeast will surely help!


----------



## peagen (Jan 11, 2009)

I made some wine with orange juice a couple years ago. I used red star Premier Cuvee yeast. Here is the receipe:

Juice of 18 oranges
1 1/2 gallons of water
5 lbs sugar
1/4 cup of raisins
2 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 pkg premier cuvee yeast

Before I bottled it I had to add about a cup of sugar and a cup of orange juice. It was pretty powerful stuff. 19% alcohol if I remember right. When it started the S.G was 1.130. I have one bottle left that I am going to save for a few years and see how it is after aging.


----------



## Pam (Jan 29, 2009)

*Taste*

Can you compare the taste of orange juice wine to any other wine? I just cant imagine what it might taste like. Can it be a substitute for orange juice for breakfast? Just joking. 
Thanks Pam


----------

